# Night bloomer



## Yvonne G (Jun 15, 2011)

I went outside last night to chase away the neighbor's darned tom cat and this is what I saw:







Stenocereus thurberi or organ pipe cactus

The blooms will fold up by about 9am. They're full of bees all morning, but it makes you wonder what kind of creature pollinates them during the night.


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Jun 15, 2011)

That is so cool!


----------



## Missy (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Fernando (Jun 15, 2011)

VERY cool


----------



## Isa (Jun 15, 2011)

WOW! Very impressive


----------



## Zouave (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful!



emysemys said:


> ..... makes you wonder what kind of creature pollinates them during the night.



According to the wiki, BATS!!


----------



## Laura (Jun 15, 2011)

I know some Moths do... but bats are cool!
not sure we have those type of bats here tho... 
My cactus has No blooms at all... I figured it would be loaded..


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2011)

Very cool..


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 15, 2011)

Neat Pic, I really like the night bloomers. Looks like you have at least 7 more to open. Len


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## pebblelu (Jun 20, 2011)

Those are beautiful. I want some. Now off to see where I can find some.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 20, 2011)

So pretty! I can't wait till ours blooms!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 20, 2011)

I second bats, and it is a shame that some of the most beautiful blossoms on cacti happen at night.


----------



## October (Jun 20, 2011)

Most certainly bats. I love sitting out right before the last light of day and watch them swoop and titter about. You can tell they're bats because they fly so crazily.


----------

